# configuring TIVO by taking out hard drive



## dougbrown (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi I have a tivo I have not used for a while, I has an airnet card in it but it is configured incorrectly so it cannot connect to the network.

I have two questions.

1) As there is no network I will have to take the hard drive out and plug it into my PC. Do I boot from the mfstools disk, or do I boot from the tivo hard drive.

2) I seem to remember last time the tivo was used that I could not do daily call from internet as the tivo could not ping or connect using DNS, only with IP addresses. Is this true for TiVo's do you need to install someting else.

3) I read elsewhere that some drives are 'locked' and need to be 'unlocked' if removed from tiVo's is this true?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge.... 

1. You can't 'boot' a Tivo drive from a PC, so yes, use the MFSTools CD

2. Tivos cannot handle DNS, you have to give it a static IP yourself

3. This only applies to original Quantum/Maxtor drives, but yes you will probably need to 'unlock' the drive but ONLY if you want to use it on a PC.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry, but 3) is not always true.

If the PC's BIOS reports the drive size as 9MB or10MB instead of the true size then it
needs to be unlocked using qunlock (or preferably diskutils) regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair enough. Never thought for a minute I'd be _completely_ right


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> use the MFSTools CD


To change/install the network drivers you normally need to boot from the SiliconDust NIC CD (1st on page unless you have a drive > 300GB).



cwaring said:



> you will probably need to 'unlock' the drive but ONLY if you want to use it on a PC.


... eg., to install network drivers


----------

